# DNR names patrol boat for late conservation officer Richard Villerot



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR names patrol boat for late conservation officer Richard Villerot*

Contact: Lt. David Malloch, 313-396-6890 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural Resources









Sept. 26, 2014

The _Richard Villerot_, a 25-foot patrol boat for southeast Michigan, was officially named today at a ceremony in Port Huron. It is named for Richard Villerot, a Michigan Department of Natural Resources conservation officer who passed away July 6, 2012, at age 37. The boat was purchased by the DNR in 2010 through federal Port Security Grant Program funding, and its home port is Port Huron.

The boat is used for fishing and marine safety checks, homeland security and border patrols, boating while under the influence patrols, search and rescue operations, commercial fishing checks and assisting other agencies with assorted special details.

Villerot was born in Ypsilanti and grew up in South Lyon, where he lived until he was assigned to Lenawee County as a conservation officer in 1998. In his 14 years of service, Villerot was a well-known and popular conservation officer in Lenawee County. He was awarded the Award of Merit for his role in protecting others and he was very involved in his community. He was a Cub Scout leader and a member of the Sauk Trail Long Rifles, a muzzleloading re-enactors group. Villerot is survived by his wife Michelle, his son Logan and his daughter Keegan.

"Rick Villerot was an officer known by many and a true community officer," said DNR Law Enforcement Division Chief Gary Hagler.

The boat was manufactured by SAFE Boats International in Washington. Founded in 1997, SAFE Boats designs and builds vessels that help keep military, law enforcement and fire professionals safe as they carry out their duties, protect citizens and work to save lives.

The _Richard Villerot_ is one of three boats that the DNR has named this year in special ceremonies. The other two include the Frank Opolka named in Marquette and the Herbert Burns in Manistee. All three men had served the DNR as conservation officers.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

